# Dog Transport HELP



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all, am aware this has been brought up many times before however I'm in need of some direct advise! I'm moving over in Jan with my other half and wanting to
Bring our little Shih Tzu over with us who is like our baby! How ever there is a few things bugging me:-

1- do dogs get stolen from back yards?
2- are apartments out of the question when having a dog?
3- is there companies that come and walk your dog through the day?
4- is it too hot for dogs out in Dubai? 
5- can you have your dog as hand luggage?

I have the chance to leave her with the family in uk however we really want her with us but need some advice before hand??

Thanks very much


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Craig,

We recently brought our Maltese bichon with us, 

They have to be sent by air as cargo (there are companies that org it, we used jetpets in Aus go thru the website to get an idea of what services they offer) 

I had her in an apartment but am moving to a villa only because she loves running outdoors and we had a big yard back home it seemed sad to have her in the balcony  

Not sure abt the dog walkers but I'm sure there are people who do it

As far as the heat goes, my lil one adjusted quite well, I don't know about keeping them out all day, you could get a doggy door put in so they can go in and out as they please....

All the best


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Hi all, am aware this has been brought up many times before however I'm in need of some direct advise! I'm moving over in Jan with my other half and wanting to
> Bring our little Shih Tzu over with us who is like our baby! How ever there is a few things bugging me:-
> 
> 1- do dogs get stolen from back yards?
> ...


Hi Craig,

Never heard any dogs being stolen from backyards here, if you staying in a villa most of the ones we looked at and have lived in have 6ft walls and a lockerable gate. Lots of people have dogs in apartments some areas though are more tolerant of dogs than others as is the landlord. My strong advise would be to leave the dog with the family in the UK for the short term whilst you find a suitable place when you here. We did this and it worked out fine, gives you time to settle and not have to worry about your dog.

There are a number of dog walking companies here that will do dog walking services, we have used Homelypetz in the past for home sitting service and found them excellent, have used their daily dog walking service but guess it will be the same level of service. But be warned proffesional companies here = $$$$

As for the heat, it is excessive in summer and dogs will not get the same level of excercise that you would get in the UK, winter time is great just like an english summer. We have a golden retriever, she loves to lie in the sun even in the summer months, as for walking she still gets plenty of excercise just means you do it very early am or after sunset so not a huge problem. As for hand luggage dont think many carriers do this, unless your paris hilton!

Take my advise, leave your dog with family, find the right place to live, that means area thats relatively pet friendly, a landlord that accepts dogs and the right apartment. Then your all set to get your family to sort out the paperwork and innoculations UK side and you can do the rest this side. 

Good luck


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Laowei said:


> But be warned proffesional companies here = $$$$


I like the alternative of getting a maid half the size of the dog. Whose walking technique seems to be standing 50 yards behind the dog, shouting "Come back" half heartedly as it's running in and out of moving traffic.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't say that..! My head is in a right pickle as it is. I'm sure she will be fine! Does anyone know is someone with your dog in the cargo bay of the plane during it's flight? 

Cheers


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Don't say that..! My head is in a right pickle as it is. I'm sure she will be fine! Does anyone know is someone with your dog in the cargo bay of the plane during it's flight?
> 
> Cheers


Doubt it very much craig, dont worry your dog will be fine, just make sure they have a good size crate, a blanket some toys and water. We flew our dog from Birmingham, with emirates. My brother took her to the servisair centre at BHX, checked in her and gave her a walk around the building. We used Dubai Kennels and cattery for importation. They handled all this side called us when they collected her to let us know she was ok and bought her to our house. The flight will be on a commercial flight, you can even catch the same flight with your dog.

She was fine, all be it very exciteable when she arrived.


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Craig, I just moved here 5 weeks ago with my dog Suki from Ireland. I got an Animal Cargo company to deal with the check in & all paper work so I knew she would be in safe hands. I had to drop her at there office a few hours before take off and that was it. She flew with Etihad airways to Abu Dhabi as its a direct flight form Ireland, wouldn't like the thought of having her change flights & I was on the same flight as her too.
We had Dubai Kennels to meet her at the airport as it takes a few hours for paper work & they looked after everything from the UAE side so no worries there again! Once Suki was delivered to our apartment there wasn't a bother on her, you would not have thought she had just been on a 7 hour flight 
She loves the apartment & we have had no problem with any neighbours/landlord. 
There are lots of dog walking companies & a doggy day care!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks so much! Would you know if anyone on the plane checks your dog regular? Give them water etc? Cheers


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

I know that when the dog is put on the plane they have a bowl of frozen water with them and to be honest my dog, Suki flew at night time probaly slept the whole way. But no one can check on your dog during flight it's in cargo area and it would be worse for the dog if someone was checking on it and not letting it settle. 
Your dog should be fine, once it's in it's crate it can't get out or harm itself in anyway. Hope it helps a bit I know how worried I was shipping Suki


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

> winter time is great just like an english summer


However most people would still choose a Dubai winter over an English summer


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you can get a night flight even better

Arrive at the airport in good time having made sure that your dog has eaten earlier in the day, has done his necessaries! is well exercised, and comfortable.

Acclimatise your dog to the crate he is due to travel in well in advance by putting it into their home environment with a nice bed and treats.

Withhold food for a minimum of 2-4 hours before the journey to avoid travel sickness.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! Am weighing up if I should use a relocating company or not with it been a bit pricey puts me off! But then if it's stressful I could do with out that aswell! 

It's gonna cost me approx £1400 to get her moved with a company and probs only £500 max for me to sort it on our own! 

We just want her safe and sound, have big fears that she will get knocked about in the cargo section

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The airlines are experienced in handling pets. Before you go DIY, I think your residency will need to be finalized and your passport 'stamped'. You will need an import licence and a vet to clear your dog on arrival - I brought my dog over many, many years ago and did it myself but I worked for a freight forwarding company. The process may have changed since then and I think I would let the professionals do it for me for the peace of mind if I had to do it now. There are alternatives to Dubai Kennels and Cattery but you will need to do some research to find them. I know Modern Vets on Al Wasel Road can recommend a lady who is very experienced. A lot of the removals companies claim to do it but actually they just sub contract it out. For sure, DKC is the most experienced and best qualified but that's what you are paying for....


----------



## DubaiScot (Sep 14, 2011)

Before you pay out, we found a very inexpensive person here who managed all our transportation costs at a fraction of the others. Try Pet Express Dubai...cheapest and very knowledgable with respects to the processes involved. Saved us 1000s for uk transports.


----------

